# Manufacturers Week An Insight to Autoglym



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*Can you start by telling us a little about yourselves and your department ?*
My name is Mark and if you encounter Autoglym somewhere online it is probably me you will be speaking to. I look after the Detailing World account and the other social media accounts that Autoglym have.

*When did you start working for AG ?*
I started working for Autoglym in 2001. My first job was putting lids on bottles in the filling hall.

*How did you get to work for them ?*
I first came to Autoglym as a temporary worker after university. I have always loved cars and was keen to work somewhere in the automotive sector. I didn't think that what started in the filling halls would turn into my career, but I soon fell in love with the company it's values and the way they look after their staff. I have worked all over Autoglym from the filling halls to the Quality Control labs, Customer Care and Marketing. It has given me a great background as I have an understanding of the products in their raw material state all the way to the shelf and into the customers hands.

*Where are you based ? and where can we buy products from ? *
We are based in Letchworth, The World's First Garden City, in Hertfordshire. Here the products are produced, packaged and shipped all around the world. In the UK our products are available in independent motor stores, Halfords, B&Q, Wilco and through our excellent franchise network. They are also available in over 40 countries through our international distributor network and from our website.

*What are you day to day responsibilites?*
I am very fortunate to have a job in which two days are very rarely the same and as such my responsibilities change. I'll usually start the day by checking the overnight activity on our social channels before getting to a very long to do list. It can be anything from copy writing, event organisation, photo shoots, filming and product testing to developing an overseas distributors website or helping our customers with a product issue.

*Tell me about your first product that your company Sold ?*
The first product that our company sold was way back in 1965 (we're 50 this year!) so well before my time. If I had to put a bet down, I would say it was Radiant Wax Polish, which is still available today, albeit in an improved modern formulation. It changed the way that people thought about polishing cars, it was quick and easy to use and gave fantastic results. This is something that we have tried to build into every product we have developed.

*What's the best selling product on the shelf ? *
Super Resin Polish, it is the UK's bestselling car polish, something we are very proud of.

*Which are the Staff's favorite products ? Why ?*
Everyone has their own favourite for different reasons, but I think most would opt for SRP, it transforms any car with minimal effort and never fails to deliver.

*What piece of detailing kit do you think every detailer should have in their arsenal?* (excluding the obvious stuff like wash mitts, etc.)
A keen eye for detail. You can have the best products and equipment money can buy but they won't do any good if you don't know what you are doing. Work in a methodical manner and do read the instructions. We spend a really long time making sure that the instructions we provide give the best possible finish so if things aren't going well with a product, turn it over and have a read through, the answer you need may well be there.

*How much testing goes into making a product or choosing one to sell?*
A lot! The new product development process can easily take 18 months and a great deal of this time is testing both in our labs and then out in the real world. With customers in the Middle East where temperatures frequently hit 40c and customers in Finland where it will drop to -30c we need to make sure everything works everywhere on earth all year round. Not only that but the sheer number and type of materials used on cars is staggering so we need to make sure the product is suitable for all of the models new and old too.

*If you could make a new product what would it be ? *
A truly bird dropping proof coating.

*What are the main Values that drive the company *?
Passion for Perfection, devotion to customer service, remembering our heritage, innovation. 
*
What are the main Challenges the company faces ? *
This year it has been keeping up with demand! We have seen growth in all areas of the business and it is really great to see new customers coming into contact with Autoglym for the first time and getting the car care bug.

*Can we expect anything new from you ?*
Yes, although you won't be getting an early scoop from me!

*Whats different about the company ?*
The warrants presented to us by the royal households as car care suppliers to HM The Queen and HRH The Prince of Wales. We are immensely proud of these and are a defining characteristic of Autoglym.

*Where will the company be in say 10 years ?*
Still firmly in the hands of both casual users and detailing addicts alike, but available further afield and still working hand in hand with vehicle manufacturers.

And a bit about you - (Quick fire - One Word/Short answers)

*Do you detail cars ?*
Only my own or my friends if they need help.

*Whats your dream car? Why?*
Porsche 959. You don't see many of them and I have a soft spot for cars of the 80's.

*What do you do when you're not selling detailing products?*
Cooking something up in the kitchen, or eating something I've recently cooked.

*What do you drive and how often is it detailed?*
A Saab 93 Turbo. Not detailed as often as I would like, but I try and do something weekly to keep on top of things.

*If you could meet anyone, living or dead, who would you meet?*
A member of my family 5 generations back to see what their day was like

*If you could witness any event past, present or future, what would it be?*
When dinosaurs walked the earth, who wouldn't want to see that!

*If you won the lottery, what is the first thing you would do?*
Panic, stiff drink, book a holiday, wonder how I won (I don't play the lottery!)

*What's the best/worst gift you've ever given/received?*
One of my all-time favourite gifts was my Swiss army knife, I find a use for it every single day. Get a Victorinox Huntsman and you'll wonder how you ever managed without it.

*What is something you learned in the last week?*
The population of Biggleswade is around 16,000

Huge thanks to Mark at Autoglym for answering the question - Perhaps you can pose a question you wanted to ask and we will see if we can Get Mark to get an answer !

You can Find Autoglym at www.autoglym.co.uk


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Huge Thanks To Autoglym for answering The Questions for DW - Check a few of their pictures out will post more up over this week -


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Great interview, thanks for sharing.

:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Very informative :thumb:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Greatstuff


And mark's a top bloke :thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great insight into Autoglym and a good interview.


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

I can remember going for a tour round the Autoglym site a good few years back when working with Bentley and Rolls Royce. Seemed like a very interesting place to work and everyone was always smiling. 

A company which truly pride themselves on there work and product.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Great interview.


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Great read 

If you only have one autoglym product make sure it's SRP


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Very interesting read. Thanks for taking part and sharing.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Brilliant Interview. What would be your go for AG product? Fast Glass is mine.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

saul said:


> Brilliant Interview. What would be your go for AG product? Fast Glass is mine.


Snap, either that or SRP.

I have Fast Glass specifically for the shower, oven front, microwave front and all the windows and mirrors for the house. Brilliant product.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

I still have a place for a lot of AG products - and we used AG stuff at work from their trade range as well


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

saul said:


> Brilliant Interview. What would be your go for AG product? Fast Glass is mine.


 I would normally have said SRP, but this last 6 months I have been hugely impressed with the ease of use and finish from Express Wax / Aqua Wax as a quick and easy all-over wax top-up at the end of a wash.


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. AG shampoo is my fav


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Really interesting and encouraged to see a proper uk company. 

I'm a bit of an aqua wax addict I use it all the time as a drying aid great stuff!


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Good reading and good of you autoglym/mark for taking part.

Mods- please change the second question. It reads "how long have you worked for X"
It's bothering my ocd lol.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Do you know, I have to admit that, I wasn't aware that AG is a British company?
You learn something heartening every day. It's good to hear of the obvious
passion in its workforce, too :thumb:

Regards,
Steve


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Not only British but Royal Warrant holders too. 



Presumably from supplying the kit for keeping Charles various Astons all shiny !!


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Would it be an idea to try this with other companies who are on the forum, something like a "60 second interview" so we can get an insight into their world.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2015)

Used Autoglym as my first choice ever since I got my first new car, a black fiat panda, way back in '83. It still my preferred choice for keeping the cars looking good.

Current product range has to be one of the most versatile out there


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

very interesting indeed, always have fast glass , glass polish and srp, cant go wrong with them to be honest:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

bradleymarky said:


> Would it be an idea to try this with other companies who are on the forum, something like a "60 second interview" so we can get an insight into their world.


We will be having more manufacturers weeks :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy 50th Anniversary Year to Autoglym!!!!

Looking forward to seeing what they release in the months to come! 

:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Huge thanks to Autoglym for their input this week and for sorting the pictures and data


----------

